# Unusual weight fluctuations



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Possibly. Talk to your doctors. In general though, your experience is consistent with the fact that exercise is way more effective than dieting for weight control. Combine exercise with healthy eating (rather than eating less), and you're laughing. It's just that healthy eating is quite difficult to do in a culture that promotes junk (and dieting, which is crazy - good nutrition is not). 95% of what is sold in supermarkets I would never buy.

I'm a healthy food freak and I find that if I don't eat processed convenience foods, and eat lots of vegetables, fruits, legumes, wholemeal things along with some red meat and fish and dairy products, and keep active, there is little fluctuation in my weight, and I've never had to restrict portion sizes or count calories. When you eat healthy you're not constantly hungry and trying to stop yourself from thinking about food. I have a Mediterranean cultural background and eat lots of Italian food. Home-made pizzas are NOT junk food if you use healthy ingredients, and I make my own ice-cream etc, but vegetables vegetables vegetables is really important. Have a look at some Mediterranean cookbooks, and try to substitute wholemeal instead of plain flour in your cooking, and cut back the sugar to 1/4 or so of what recipes say, and go crazy with nuts and nut meals and olive oil... My husband and I specialise in cooking delicious, healthy food from scratch, and making things like pancakes and fruit tarts into delicious health foods by substituting wholefood ingredients. It's a great hobby, and your body will thank you for it. I can recommend some great recipe books if you like. All the best with your health.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey SueC, could you possibly let me know the names of the books?

My body is going through hell right now. I'm eating junk to get a sugar rush through the day. That combined with other things, I've lost a few kgs but I'm not at a happy weight or feeling healthy. I think I could help my body with some decent food in it! I just need recipes I can throw together for now. My energy levels are very depleted.

frlsgirl, I found when I had a UTI I bloated and felt podgy and grim.
Are you taking anything? If you're on antibiotics, I'd advise some natural yoghurt to help boost healthy bacteria in your gut.
I was drinking loads.. so I had to measure how much I drank, then pee in a special bucket to make sure it was the same coming out. It pretty much was, but there was water retention. 

If you aren't being as active around the horses as well, your body won't burn the calories. Also, your body is trying to get as much nutrition out of anything you eat to get you healthy again. It may just be slowing down your metabolish because you aren't well.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey DD, here's a few good ones that explain nutritional principles as well as provide really yummy recipes:

*The Mediterranean Diet Cookbook*, by Nancy Harmon Jenkins, Bantam Books, 1994
(not about diet as in "dieting" but as in what people in the Mediterranean eat! - Recipes from all over the Mediterranean)

*Healthy Food Fast*, Department of Health, Perth, Western Australia, 2003
(Very good, but this book has limited distribution, for ease of tracking: ISBN 0-909699-91-7)

*Immunity Foods for Healthy Kids*, by Lucy Burney, Duncan Baird Publishers, 2004

Your local library may have similar things. Real, authentic Italian, Greek, Lebanese, etc foods all tend to have loads of good ingredients. Look for recipes with lots of vegetables included.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

...good depletion-fighting recipes include Minestrone, Thai Beef Salad, Tabbouleh (have with lamb and flatbread), Harira, Salad Nicoise, fresh salads made with lots of salad ingredients and a nice dressing like plain yoghurt or sour light cream with lemon juice and olive oil. Google those... the Harira is especially good, Muslims eat in during Ramadan, when they are having to fast in the daytime. It's delicious and keeps you going. 

Also stop buying flavoured low-fat "fruit yoghurts" and buy a Greek pot-set yoghurt, and mix it with real berries, fruit, honey etc. Yes it's got fat in it, but it's far better for you than that industrial fake yoghurt, and will really keep you going, and you're actually going to eat real fruit. And make your own muesli, with plain oats that you can toast yourself in the oven with cinnamon, honey and almonds, for example. The commercial ones are mostly ridiculously high in added sugars and low in useful things like nuts.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Yummy. Thanks for all the info.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

DuffyDuck said:


> Hey SueC, could you possibly let me know the names of the books?
> 
> My body is going through hell right now. I'm eating junk to get a sugar rush through the day. That combined with other things, I've lost a few kgs but I'm not at a happy weight or feeling healthy. I think I could help my body with some decent food in it! I just need recipes I can throw together for now. My energy levels are very depleted.
> 
> ...


Yes I'm on antibiotics and taking a probiotic supplement. I'm drinking plenty of fluids too. I'm starting to feel better and my weight is slowly starting to drop again so it's a good sign that I'm on the mend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

frlsgirl said:


> Yummy. Thanks for all the info.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No problems. Hope you get well soon!

PS Cooking in bulk can save time, if anyone out there is new to cooking from scratch. When I make Harira or Minestrone, for example, I always make 4 litres or so, and some goes in the freezer for work lunches, and the rest in the fridge for eating more of. It would be a real chore to have to prepare several courses for every meal - this saves so much time...


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

I am not an expert by any means. To loose weight it is better to eat healthier not less. Eating less is bad for you. Try having a smoothie for breakfast, with banana, berries and even kale, super healthy! Also don't be down on yourself, stress can lead to weight gain too, you can do this! Happiness is a choice =) best of luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

WildAtHeart said:


> I am not an expert by any means. To loose weight it is better to eat healthier not less. Eating less is bad for you. Try having a smoothie for breakfast, with banana, berries and even kale, super healthy! Also don't be down on yourself, stress can lead to weight gain too, you can do this! Happiness is a choice =) best of luck!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you. I'm back on track to a skinnier and healthier me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## starsnosigns (Sep 29, 2013)

i think you have to learn to maybe like food less...like tell your self it's just food..it's just taste, it's no big deal...you don't need except when you're hungry, and then you'll eat less. also maybe you have some physical problem that's causing this, i don't know what...maybe there is something wrong with your stomach? i dont know what causes weight loss and weight gain at all.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

starsnosigns said:


> i think you have to learn to maybe like food less...like tell your self it's just food..it's just taste, it's no big deal...you don't need except when you're hungry, and then you'll eat less. also maybe you have some physical problem that's causing this, i don't know what...maybe there is something wrong with your stomach? i dont know what causes weight loss and weight gain at all.


 
Eating is instinct. If you didn't enjoy eating, or eat for pleasure and start to think as above, it's a major start to eating disorders.

Weight fluctuations happen. It's unhealthy to weigh in every day, and water can make a big difference. 
If I weigh myself before a run, then after a run (and I sweat a LOT) then there is a difference of up to 400g at times. Please note that I do.. or I was before my injury... a lot of training and was looking at a half marathon. I also replace any fluids lost.

Another thought. A week before my lady time I'm normally bloated, eat loads and my body feels like it retains everything for a whole lot longer. I don't weigh myself during these times.

Also, with your gains.. are you still managing to fit comfortably in to your clothes, or do the jeans start to pinch?
At times I find that the scales LIE...not really.. but I like to think my muscle is building up. My jeans don't feel any snugger, my stomach looks flat and my hips aren't bulging. It's all in my imaginary six pack..


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm determined to not gain the weight back this time which is why I weigh myself everyday. Previously the weight snuck up on me and I'm not letting that happen again. I'm a little OCD I guess. 

My clothes fit mostly the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

